# New incoming msg count double on LG C395



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

This started a few days ago. Whenever I get a new incoming text message, my cell phone alerts me that I have 2 new messages. However, when I look in my inbox, there is only one new message. If a second message comes in before I check the inbox, the alert says I have 4 new messages. It is getting to be very annoying. Any ideas on what is going on and how to fix the problem?

The phone is an LG C395 and the carrier is AT&T.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Bump.


----------

